# Click and Buy und Itunes



## Zoey (12 April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe von meiner Bank Post bekommen das mein Konto überzogen  sei und hab Auszüge geholt. Ich stellte mit entsetzten fest das im  Zeitraum vom 19.3 bis 30.3 diesen Jahres immer wieder bei click and buy  beträge um die 20 euro Abgebucht worden waren.
Das ganz beläuft sich auf reichlich 1000€ die "ich" angeblich iTunes S.a  r.l.  überwiesen habe.
Ich besitze einen Account bei C&B und ebenso bei Itunes, dort habe  das letzte mal am 13.2.2010 eine Applikation für mein Iphone gekauft.  Seit dem War ich weder am Rechner noch auf dem Iphone im Shop  eingeloggt.
Die Oben genannten Transaktionen tauchen in der Einkaufsstatistik nicht  auf,ich hab keine E-mail über den Kauf erhalten und ebenso verwundert  mich dass die Aktionen über mehere Tage und über mehere Stunden verteilt  getätigt worden waren.

Nach dem ich bei C&B angerufen hatte wurde mir gesagt das nur Itunes die Aufträge stornieren könne allerdings habe ich von Apple die Mail erhalten mit der Bestätigung das von meinem Konto aus nichts gekauft worden war.
C&B teilte mir eben so mit dass ich, wenn ich das Geld zurückbuchen lasse ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden würde.

Ich habe eine weitere Mail an Apple geschrieben mit den Aktionsnummern die laut C&B belege für warenkopbeinkäufe sein mit der bitte diese zu stornieren.

Kennt Irgendjemand vergleichbare Fälle und kann mir Helfen?

Danke 

P.s. ich hoffe die ist das richtige Forum, wenn nicht bitte einfach verschieben.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*



Zoey schrieb:


> C&B teilte mir eben so mit dass ich, wenn ich das Geld zurückbuchen lasse ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden würde.


Bei einem womöglich gehackten Account oder einem Zugang dessen Zugansdaten durch einen Fremden ausgespäht wurden? So ein Mahnverfahren ist zwar lästig aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass da womöglich was im Zahlungsablauf nicht stimmt, wofür C&B gerade stehen sollte, nicht aber ein geschädigter Dritter.


----------



## Zoey (12 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*

Danke für die Antwort.

Also sollte ich das Geld zurückbuchen lassen,wenn ja sollte ich vorher anrufen und Bescheid sagen oder schlicht Handel? Und was mache ich wenn ich Mahnungen bekomme? Wiedersprechen?


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*



Zoey schrieb:


> ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden würde.


Mahnverfahren bedeutet  meist nur Mahndrohmüll.  
Wirklich konkret ( nicht gefährlich ) wäre ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, der aber sehr selten ist.  
Info dazu >> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Gekläfft wird immer erst mal.   Zubeissen ist extrem selten.


----------



## wahlhesse (12 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*

Wenn es in Deinem C&B Account nicht auftaucht, hat wohl jemand mit Deinen Daten einen zweiten Account eröffnet. Das wirst Du spätestens sehen, wenn Du die Mahnungen bekommst. Anzeige wäre auf jeden Fall angebracht, natürlich gegen Unbekannt, da Du den Verursacher nicht kennst.

Allerdings überlege genau, wer an Deine Kontodaten kommen könnte. Hast Du etwas bei Ebay verkauft? Hast Du irgendetwas im Internet bestellt über Dein Konto? Wohngemeinschaft mit fragwürdigen Mitbewohnern? Oder ein kleiner Bruder? Möglichkeiten gibts genug.

Zudem ClickAndBuy es Betrügern recht einfach macht. Man kann dort mit gleichen Namen und Adresse mehrfach Konten eröffnen. Unterschieden wird nur durch die EMailadresse. Anhand der EMailadresse könnte man den Betrüger auch ausfindig machen, wenn er sich dumm genug verhalten hat. Google findet viel, und die Behörden sind auch nicht dumm .

Eine Einschaltung eines Rechtsanwalts wäre anzuraten, wenn es Mahnungen gibt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Zoey (12 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Wenn es in Deinem C&B Account nicht auftaucht,



Im C&B account taucht es ja auf nur in der Einkaufsstatistik von Itunes nicht und Apple hat mir auch bestätigt das von diesem Konto aus nichts gekauft worden war.
Ich habe die vermeindlichen Käufe nun als Mail zu Apple geschickt damit diese es Prüfen.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:28:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:22:06 ----------

Ich habe nur bedenken weil ich ja durchaus bei itunes und C&B angemeldet bin mir dann daraus der strick gedreht wird. Wie soll ich den Nachweisen das ich nichts gekauft habe?


----------



## wahlhesse (12 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*



Zoey schrieb:


> Wie soll ich den Nachweisen das ich nichts gekauft habe?



DIE müssen DIR nachweisen, daß Du etwas gekauft hast, nicht umgekehrt. Und da bereits einige Unregelmäßigkeiten vorhanden sind, sieht es für Dich sicherlich nicht schlecht aus.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Zoey (13 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*

Also Geld zurückbuchen und Mahnungen wiedersprechen?


----------



## wahlhesse (13 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*

Das ist der normale Weg, wenn man mit Kosten belastet wird, die man nicht selbst verursacht hat.

lg
wahlhesse


----------



## Zoey (13 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*

Ist dadurch dass laut meinem c&b Zahlungen erfolgt sind mit meinem Namen Konto USW nicht schon der Beweis erbracht das ich es war?


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*



Zoey schrieb:


> Ist dadurch dass laut meinem c&b Zahlungen erfolgt sind mit meinem Namen Konto USW nicht schon der Beweis erbracht das ich es war?


Ein Anschein ist das, mehr nicht! Jemand klaut eine Geldbörse, zahlt mit der fremden Kreditkarte und der Deal platzt. Frage an dich: was wird hier bewiesen?


----------



## Zoey (13 April 2010)

*AW: Click and Buy und Itunes*

Also das Geld ist erst einmal zurückgebucht.
Apple hat mir geschrieben das ich 2 Itunes Accounts habe.
Einer davon ist der Betroffene, das kuriose daran ist allerdings das ich die E-mail adresse auf die der Account läuft wirklich besessen habe.
Es war ein Account bei T-online den wir damals zu zeiten des 56k modems eingerichtet haben. Nachdem ich Dsl bekommen habe ~4 jahre verschwand der account und ich hatte bei t-online automatisch einen neuen.
Mit dem besagtem alten Account habe ich mich meines Erachtens nach auch bei itunes zu jener zeit angemeldet allerdings danach nie wieder was davon gehört und somit vergessen.
Nachdem ich heute via passwordrecovery bei itunes in den account einsicht nehmen konnte sah ich die Posten. Ich habe nun Itunes geschrieben mit der bitte zu stornieren. 
Geht das überhaupt noch? Wie schätz ihr meine Chancen das Geld "behalten" zu können?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:02:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:55:55 ----------

Nur weil es das Konto tat sächlich gab hatt sich doch nichts an der Sachlage geändert oder?
Sorry für die doofen Fragen aber ich habne von sowas keine Ahnung und bin irgendwie Hilflos.


----------

